# Eagle River Strainer



## ds (Sep 30, 2004)

*Minturn*

Also a river wide strainer above minturn (right below cross creek, near the log cabin mansion). Visible from road


----------



## counselman6 (Apr 4, 2014)

Also a snow bridge with avy debris crossing the Eagle river in Gilman Gorge above the mine due to an avalanche this winter


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

This picture looks like the area right after the spur road bridge? in the Old Edward Estates section?


what a shame, this is an incredible section that is coming into play right now.


Counselman- clean that shit up. wadey here


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

There is one by the sanitary plant in Avon.


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> This picture looks like the area right after the spur road bridge? in the Old Edward Estates section?
> 
> 
> what a shame, this is an incredible section that is coming into play right now.
> ...



The picture is from along side the trail system at the Eagle River Preserve (former gravel pit) below the Edwards Access Rd Bridge.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info....thats the meaty left hand turn you need to set up for (once it rises next week). hopefully it washes.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the timely warning as people are eagerly watching flows come up to runnable levels!


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

Update: All strainers along the Eagle River Preserve "park" have been removed. Be safe!


----------

